# من هو كتاب رسالة العبرانيين؟



## باحث في الاديان (30 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 

لاحت شيء غريب في رسائل بولس و خصوصا رسالة العبرانيين 
فهذه الرسال تبدأ ب:
عبرانيين الاصحاح 1:
[Q-BIBLE]*1. اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ،
**2.  كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي  جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ  الْعَالَمِينَ.
**3. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ  جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ  مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ  الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،
**4. صَائِراً أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا وَرِثَ اسْماً أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُمْ*[/Q-BIBLE]
عكس كل رسائله فمثلا كولوسي الاصحاح 1:
[Q-BIBLE]*1. بُولُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ بِمَشِيئَةِ اللهِ، وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ الأَخُ،
**2.  إِلَى الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُولُوسِّي، وَالإِخْوَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي  الْمَسِيحِ. نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ  يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*[/Q-BIBLE]
و تيموثاوس الاولي الاصحاح 1:[Q-BIBLE]*1. بُولُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، بِحَسَبِ أَمْرِ اللهِ مُخَلِّصِنَا وَرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، رَجَائِنَا.
**2.  إِلَى تِيمُوثَاوُسَ، الاِبْنِ الصَّرِيحِ فِي الإِيمَانِ. نِعْمَةٌ  وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا*[/Q-BIBLE]
و كثير من الرسائل تبدأ بالسلام و تحية فلماذا العبرانيين بالذات مختلفة في بدايتها و هل كاتبها هو بولس؟​


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

حسب الكتاب الى عندي وهو (التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس ) يقول عن الرساله الى العبرانيين التالي:

لأن اسم الكاتب لم يرد صراحة في نص الرساله، فقد اقترح عدة أسماء منثل بولس، لوقا، برنابا، أبولوس، سيلا، فيليبس، بريسكلا، وغيرهمز وأيا كان الكاتب فإنه يتحدث عن تيموثاس "كأخ".


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

ولكن شخصيا لا أعتقد أنه بولس، لأن عادة بولس ذكر إسمه في كل رساله.


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2011)

*هقولك المختصر
الكنيسة الشرقية وخصوصا الاسكندرية من اقدم عصورها من ايام اكليمندس السكندرى كاتب تقاليد الرسل نسبوا رسالة العبرانين لبولس ولم يقال اى شخص اخر غير بولس عن كاتب الرسالة للعبرانين 
ببساطة لان الرسالة كانت موجهه ليهود المشرق وكان فى حساسية فى التعامل مع بولس بالذات لكتاباته عن ناموس موسى بانه لا ينفع شئ 
فكتب الرسالة ليهم ولم يذكر اسمه (لو عايز المراجع المسيحية قولى)

فى الغرب فى الاول ترددوا فى ادراك الرسالة لقانون العهد الجديد والسبب واحد هو هل الرسالة مصدرها رسولى فكانوا متشككين فى كاتبها ونسبوها لعدة شخصيات اهم ابلوس وبرنابا 
لكن الرسالة ادرجت فى قانون العهد الجديد باجماع الكنائس الشرقية والغربية واستقر الرائ ان كاتبها هو الاناء المختار بولس رسول الامم كما كان سائد فى الكنيسة الشرقية وخصوصا كنيسة الاسكندرية من اقدم العصور

الرسالة موجودة فى الترجمة السيريانية القديمة من منتصف القرن الثانى ومدرجة ضمن رسائل بولس 
وموجودة فى الترجمة القبطية واللاتينية القديمة وطبعا فى ترجمة القديس جيروم الفلجاتا 
ملاحظة/
هناك اراء ايضا بان الكاتب الفعلى هو بولس وكتبها بالعبرانية 
وترجمها القديس لوقا الرسول لليونانية 
وهذا التقليد قاله اكلميندس
واعتقد انه صحيح( اقتناع شخصى لاسباب )


لو عايز المراجع المسيحية قولى بس انا بختصر ومش بكدب عليك والمصحف  
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هقولك المختصر
> الكنيسة الشرقية وخصوصا الاسكندرية من اقدم عصورها من ايام اكليمندس السكندرى كاتب تقاليد الرسل نسبوا رسالة العبرانين لبولس ولم يقال اى شخص اخر غير بولس عن كاتب الرسالة للعبرانين
> ببساطة لان الرسالة كانت موجهه ليهود المشرق وكان فى حساسية فى التعامل مع بولس بالذات لكتاباته عن ناموس موسى بانه لا ينفع شئ
> فكتب الرسالة ليهم ولم يذكر اسمه (لو عايز المراجع المسيحية قولى)
> ...



أود هنا أن أذكر لك أن إسم الكتاب الذي لدي هو (النفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس) وهو ومترجم في مصر ولكن الطبعه الأصليه من بريطانيا العظمي وطبعا المؤلفين هم مسيحيين إنجليين، إذا ذلك التفسير هو نسبة للإنجليين.

تحياتي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يوليو 2011)

إحترسوا من الكذبة ، الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ، وهم ذئاب خاطفة


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2011)

*الدليل العلمى يؤكد على رسولية سفر العبرانين
البردية رقم 46 وهى ضمن مجموعة تشيستر بيتى بدبلن بايرلندا وليه بقيه فى جامعة ميتشجان 
المخطوطة تعتبر اقدم ما وصل الينا لنص رسائل البولس
المخطوطة بتحتوى على اجزاء من سفر العبرانين وسفر العبرانين فيها ضمن رسائل البولس وتاتى مباشرة بعد رسالة رومية وتتضم 10 رسايل من رسائل البولس
البردية الى وقت قريب كانت بتؤرخ لعام 200 ميلادية 
على حسب اخر الداراسات الباليوغرافية حسب ما نشره العالم يونج كيو كيم اكدت ان المخطوطة لا تتعدى ثمانينات القرن الاول
فاتى البرهان التاريخى ان رسالة العبرانين ضمن رسائل البولس ومصدرها رسولى لان لو الرسالة اقدم مخطوط ليها بيجرع لتمانينات القرن الاول فاكيد كتابة الرسالة نفسها بترجع لقبل التمنانيات فيكون كاتبها هو من العصر الرسولى نفسه -ان استبعدنا اراء التقاليد الكنسية المبكرة ان كاتبها هو بولس-  
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يوليو 2011)

*الرسالة الى العبرانيين هي جزء لا يتجزأ من قانون العهد الجديد وكاتبها رسول مُلهم وجميع الكنائس تعترف بذلك، فهذا أمر لا خلاف عليه. أما كاتبها بالتحديد فقد إعتبرت الكنائس الشرقية دائما أبدا أنها لبولس الرسول. وقد يكون الكاتب لوقا الرسول، أو أحد تلاميذ بولس (كما قال اوريجانوس) أو أبلّس، وهذا لا يُخرج الكاتب من الإطار الرسولي المُلهم ولا يُخرج الرسالة من إطار الأسفار القانونية.*


----------



## باحث في الاديان (30 يوليو 2011)

يعني ما فهمته حتي الان
ان الرسالة كاتبها فيه شك فغير معرفة علي وجه التحديد لمن تنسب هذه الرسالة و لكن هذا لا يعني انها ليست قانونية بل هي من الوحي المقدس
هل ما وصلت اليه انا صحيح؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> يعني ما فهمته حتي الان
> ان الرسالة كاتبها فيه شك فغير معرفة علي وجه التحديد لمن تنسب هذه الرسالة و لكن هذا لا يعني انها ليست قانونية بل هي من الوحي المقدس
> هل ما وصلت اليه انا صحيح؟



*نعم صحيح، لكن في التقليد الشرقي يوجد إجماع على أن الكاتب هو بولس لا غيره وهكذا كان الحال دائما.*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 يوليو 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> ولكن شخصيا لا أعتقد أنه بولس، لأن عادة بولس ذكر إسمه في كل رساله.


* الاخ العزيز*

*اهلا بك *
*طبعا افاض اساتذتى بالكلام المفيد والموثق وخاصه اخى apostle paul*

*اضيف لحضرتك بعض الامورالتى يمكن ان تؤكد كلام الاخ الغالى*​ 
*اولا)عدم ذكر اسم بولس ياتى لسبب بسيط وهو ان الرسول بولس كان رسولا للامم اى الغير يهود وكان بطرس رسولا لليهود ولكن هذا لا يمنع ان يرسل بولس رساله لليهود (العبرانيين )*​ 

*ثانيا) اقتبس الرسول بولس من* *من سفر حبقوق والاصحاح الثانى ايه كالتالى* 
*البار بايمانه يحيا* 

*وهذه الايه موجودة بقلم بولس ايضافى رسالتى روميه وغلاطيه* 

*1) **رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 1**: 17
*​*
**لأَنْ فِيهِ مُعْلَنٌ بِرُّ اللهِ بِإِيمَانٍ، لإِيمَانٍ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَمَّا الْبَارُّ فَبِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا».*


*2) **رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 3**: 11
*​*
**وَلكِنْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِالنَّامُوسِ عِنْدَ اللهِ فَظَاهِرٌ، لأَنَّ «الْبَارَّ بِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا».*


*3) **رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 10**: 38
*​*
**أَمَّا الْبَارُّ فَبِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا، وَإِنِ ارْتَدَّ لاَ تُسَرَّ بِهِ نَفْسِي».*



*ثالثا)شهادةبطرس الرسول فى رسالته ان بولس ارسل رساله للعبرانيين (اليهود )*
*وهذا يتضح فىالايه*

* 1) **رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 3**: 15
*​*
**وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصًا، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضًا بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ،*


*اتمنى ان اكون اضفت شعاعا من نور فى طريق معرفتك اخى الغالى*

*تحياتى*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSKLLn5Yk9k​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2011)

> يعني ما فهمته حتي الان
> ان الرسالة كاتبها فيه شك فغير معرفة علي وجه التحديد لمن تنسب هذه الرسالة  و لكن هذا لا يعني انها ليست قانونية بل هي من الوحي المقدس
> هل ما وصلت اليه انا صحيح؟


*حاليا مفيش شك ومن بداية القرن الرابع   ومن بعد ادراج الرسالة فى قانون العهد الجديد شرقا وغربا التيار العام ان كاتب سفر العبرانين هو  رسول الامم المختار بولس الرسول
الشك كان فى الغرب قبل القرن الرابع فقط
فى الكنسية الشرقية كاتبها هو بولس الرسول ولا غيره *


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> يعني ما فهمته حتي الان
> ان الرسالة كاتبها فيه شك فغير معرفة علي وجه التحديد لمن تنسب هذه الرسالة و لكن هذا لا يعني انها ليست قانونية بل هي من الوحي المقدس
> هل ما وصلت اليه انا صحيح؟



قانونية السفر في العهد الجديد لا تعتمد على من هو كاتب السفر بالتحديد.
شروط القانونية تشترط ان الكتاب مكتوب بواسطة الرسل او تلاميذهم، وهو الحال مع رسالة العبرانيين. القانونية تشترط أيضاً ان يكون السفر منتشر ومجمع عليه من قبل الكنائس المختلفة، وهو الحال مع رسالة العبرانيين. القانونية تشترط اخيراً ان يكون السفر يوافقه ما قبله من التعاليم، وهو الحال ايضاً مع رسالة العبرانيين.

فبالرغم من ان الأدلة ترجح وبقوة ان بولس هو كاتب الرسالة، لن يؤثر هذا على قانونية السفر ووحيه، فمصدره في كل الإحتمالات رسولي مجمع عليه من كل الكنائس وموافق لبقية العهد الجديد.


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2011)

*الدليل العلمى اشرت ليه امبارح على بردية 46
وكتبتلك تحليل بسيط عن تأريخ البردية وناها بتثبت رسولية الرسالة للعبرانين 
*


> *الدليل العلمى يؤكد على رسولية سفر العبرانين
> البردية رقم 46 وهى ضمن مجموعة تشيستر بيتى بدبلن بايرلندا وليه بقيه فى جامعة ميتشجان
> المخطوطة تعتبر اقدم ما وصل الينا لنص رسائل البولس
> المخطوطة بتحتوى على اجزاء من سفر العبرانين وسفر العبرانين فيها ضمن رسائل  البولس وتاتى مباشرة بعد رسالة رومية وتتضم 10 رسايل من رسائل البولس
> ...


*مكنش معايا مصدر لصورة من رسالة العبرانين من البردية دى امبارح بس لاقيت تحليل كامل ليها عمله الاستاذ فادى هقتبسلك منه الصور
اولا عنوان الرسالة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (الى العبرانين)
**



*​*
وجزء من رسالة العبرانين من المخطوطة من اول اصحاح 1 عدد 7 لغاية اصحاح 2 عدد 3
**



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2011)

> *على حسب اخر الداراسات الباليوغرافية حسب ما نشره العالم يونج كيو كيم اكدت ان المخطوطة لا تتعدى ثمانينات القرن الاول*


*اخيرا لاقيت المرجع علشان انا موثق كلامى 
 ان حسب الدراسات الباليوغرافية الحديثة بيرجعوا المخطوط لاواخر القرن الاول الميلادى*



​







​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 يوليو 2011)

كاتب رسالة  العبرانيين لم يكتب إسمه إلا أن الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والشرقية منذ بدايتها نسبت  الرسالة لبولس الرسول وقال بهذا معظم الأباء وعلى سبيل المثال البابا بطرس خاتم  الشهداء والبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى وديديموس الضرير والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين ويوحنا  فم الذهب وكيرلس الأورشليمى وكثيرون. والكنائس الغربية تبعت الكنائس الشرقية بعد  القرن الرابع.
إلا أن بعض  الدارسين ينسبون الرسالة لكاتب آخر غير بولس الرسول لسببين:
 1.             أنه لم يكتب إسمه كما  تعود فى باقى رسائله.
 2.             هناك بعض الإختلافات عن  باقى رسائل بولس الرسول.

أولاً :-  لماذا لم يذكر بولس الرسول إسمه ؟
 1.      بولس الرسول كرسول  للأمم كان أكثر تحرراً من الرسل الذين بشروا اليهود مثل بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا فى  الإرتباط بالطقوس اليهودية كالختان مثلاً وهذا سبب فى نفور العبرانيين منه  (المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودى). وهؤلاء تحاملوا عليه. فلو ذكر إسمه لنفروا من  الرسالة كلها ورفضوها وشككوا فيها.
 2.             بولس أرسل للأمم ولم  يرسل لليهود، فتأدباً منه وتواضعاً لم يذكر إسمه فيكون كمن إعتبر نفسه رسولاً  للعبرانيين.

ثانياً :-  إن كان هناك بعض الإختلافات عن باقى الرسائل فهناك أوجه كثيرة للشبه:
 1.             التشابه بين رسالة  العبرانيين ورسائل بولس الرسول الأخرى 
الملائكة  نطقوا بالناموس: عب 2 : 2 –  5 مع غل 3 : 19 –  25
أورشليم  السمائية: عب 12 : 22،  13 : 14 مع غل 4 : 25،  26
كلمة الله  هى سيف الروح: عب 4 :  12 مع أف 6 : 17
اللبن هو  طعام الأطفال فى الإيمان: عب 5 : 12 –  14 مع 1كو 3 : 1 – 3  
الدهر الأتى  فى مقابل الدهر الحاضر: عب 6 : 5، 9  : 9 مع أف 1 : 21
الظل فى  مقابل الحقيقة: عب 8 : 5،  10 : 1 مع كو 2 : 17
تحديد علاقة  الإبن بالآب وبالعالم: عب 1 : 1 –  3 مع كو 1 : 15 – 17 + 1كو 8  : 6 
تواضع  المسيح الإختيارى: عب 2 : 9 +  5 : 7، 9 مع فى 2 : 7 – 8 + غل 4 :  4 – 5
إسم المسيح  فوق كل إسم: عب 2 : 7 +  10 : 12 مع أف 1 : 20 – 22 + فى 2  : 9 – 11
ثلاثية بولس  (الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة): عب 6 : 10 –  12 + 10 : 22 – 24 مع 1كو 13 : 13 + 1تس 1 :  3 + 8:5
المسيح يظفر  على إبليس وعلى الموت: عب 2 :  14 مع كو 2 : 15 + 1كو 15 :  54 – 57
إمكانية  هلاك المؤمن: عب 3 : 16،  17 مع 1كو 10 : 5 – 12 (لاحظ  استخدام نفس التشبيه)

 2.             الإختلافات بين  العبرانيين وباقى رسائل بولس الرسول:
أ‌.             لقب رئيس كهنة الذى  إستخدمه بولس الرسول هنا للمسيح لم يذكره فى باقى رسائله والسبب أن باقى الرسائل  موجهة للأمم الذين لا يعرفون شيئاً عن الطقوس اليهودية ولا عن رئيس الكهنة. أما هذه  الرسالة فموجهة للعبرانيين.
ب‌.           كان بولس  الرسول يذكر الجزء العملى والأخلاقى فى نهاية رسائلة وهنا نراها ممتزجة مع الجزء  التعليمى. ولكنه هنا أراد أن يفعل هذا ليحول العقيدة إلى خبرة  حياة.
ت‌.           فى مقارنته  بين العهدين كان يقارن بإختصار فى باقى الرسائل، أما هنا فهو قد أسهب فى المقارنة.  والسبب واضح أن هذا هو موضوع الرسالة وهى موجهة للعبرانيين الذين يعرفون تفاصيل  العبادة والشرائع اليهودية.
ث‌.           فى ص (11)  ذكر سلسلة طويلة لأبطال الإيمان ولا نجد ما يقابل هذا فى باقى الرسائل ونقول وما  المانع فهل لا بد أن تتشابه كل الرسائل فى كل شئ.
ج‌.            نجد الرسول هنا يذكر  إسم السيد المسيح مجرداً من الألقاب فيقول يسوع فى معظم الأحيان والسبب أنه كان  يركز على عمل المسيح بجسده.(تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقمص انطونيوس فكرى)


----------



## باحث في الاديان (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------

